# Screenprinting Tutorial



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I just came across this nice tutorial on screenprinting:

http://nomediakings.org/doityourself/howto_silkscreen_posters_and_shirts.html

I am sure there is already something like this posted elsewhere on the forums, but one more can't hurt.


----------



## greq27wroc (Sep 26, 2006)

In the issue no. 90 of Computer Arts Project is very good tutorial of screenprinting and preparing designs for it. 
Maybe they will publicate full pdf tutorial at their website soon.


----------



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

Heres a video tutorial i found step by step guide:

http://www.wickedprintingstuff.com/

i think i read the computer arts article,

blessings, rema


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow,

I looked at the video at wickedstuff... and will say that "when it gets to the actual printing of the shirt it would take you forever to do 10 shirts. That process is too slow but i guess it's good if you have nothing else.

I would like to suggest for anyone wanting to build their "own press" to buy the book How To Print T-Shirts For Fun And Profit

http://screenprinters.net/product.php?pid=b-htp

In the book it has plans on how to build your own screen printing press that is similar to a real screen printing manual press. You would turn the screen around on a base and pull down the screen over the shirt (print the first color), spin until you get to the next screen with the 2nd color, bring it down on the shirt (print the second color), spin again to get to 3rd screen with the 3rd ink color and bring down the 3rd screen over the shirt and (print the 3rd color).

So you would have done all 3 colors in a few seconds without having to remove any screens. If memory serves me correctly, they give plans to make a 1 color or 4 color press. So $39.99 is a small price to pay for that info.

They also tell you how to burn screens using "direct sunlight" but we opted to use their info on using a "camera light" we purchased from "Ritz Cameras"

So essentially you have a "home made press" built like a professional manual screen press and no need to keep changing screen to get to the next ink color.

My husband and i built one back in 1997. I still have my shirt printed off that press. We no longer have it but the shirt looks awesome.

You can build the press in the book for about $600 (back then) but I think we did it for about $200 as we used a cabinet as the base that the daisy wheel sat on instead of buying wood and building from scratch.

If we can do it considering my hubby is "home project challenged"  anyone can.

It's really worth trying to build one like the one in the book as it will save you tremendously in time and effort.

NOTE: I am not affiliated with usscreen and don't get anything for recommending the book


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> If we can do it considering my hubby is "home project challenged" anyone can.


LOL
The book does give you lots of info and is worh the 30+ bucks.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Fluid...

Yes it is funny but so true...

"Home Projects Challenged" is the only way to describe it. He's getting better. 

I couldn't think of the right words at the time but if i could it would have been "Do It Yourself Challenged".

I shutter everytime he decided to fix something around the house. Oh... the stories i could tell.  

He's wonderful in all other ways (just don't let him fix anything).


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I just came across another screenprinting video:

Vimeo / Facial Hairshirt video clip (from glass)


----------



## mikiec (Aug 2, 2006)

I bought the Wickedstuff kit and yeah, you're right, it would take forever to do 10 two+ colour shirts. However, I'm sticking to 1 colour for the time being for which it is ideal and I've designed a carousel to attach their 'bases' to, with Lazy Susan as the base!  Don't know if it'll work or not, but worth a go.


----------

